# Gäste Key



## TheClow (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo leute,
Bin seit Jahren schon Diablo Fan, nur weiß ich leider nicht ob mein Laptop mit Diablo 3 noch klar kommt.
Lt. Systemvor. sollte es kein problem sein.
Falls wer einen Gäste Key hat und diesen nicht benötigt


----------

